# What’s Cooking on Memorial Day???



## lemans (May 26, 2018)

Whats on your pit today?


----------



## dash86 (May 26, 2018)

Pork shoulder on the Weber Smokey Mountain today!


----------



## normanaj (May 26, 2018)

Two pork loins going in the MES in about 5 minutes.


----------



## ken2587 (May 26, 2018)

I to will be starting a 8lb shoulder tonight for tommorow


----------



## lemans (May 26, 2018)

The Death Star. All Cranked up and Ready to Rumble!!


----------



## greg1 (May 26, 2018)

Going to put a couple cowboy cut ribeyes on the smoker.  Thinking about running to the store and picking up a small shoulder to make pulled pork for some pp nacho's.


----------



## flaminghogbbq (May 26, 2018)

I threw on two pork butts this morning for my sons birthday at 2:00 a.m. today!!


----------



## BKING! (May 26, 2018)

Memorial Day will be an awesome and sentimental day for me (not just because of the holiday). Last Memorial Day was my very first meat smoking experience and I smoked up one brisket and pork butt for a family gathering. I was cooking the only meat so I was very nervous. It turned out great and I have been Q’ing every week at least 2 times a week (usually more) since then. While I did grill on a gasser prior to this maybe 3 times a year, that was the moment that got me hooked. This will be a special day for me. I have come a long way this year and I will also be doing a pork butt and brisket again.

By the way, over the course of the year I have owned or still own a MES, a pellet trailer, a kamado joe, WSM, and a stick burner trailer. I guess you can say I dove right in.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2018)

Just some Deerburgers on the Weber "Q".

Nothing Fancy.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2018)

Here's a Story for you guys:

When I was in Vietnam, we caught our Base Camp Mess Sgt taking our monthly ration of Steaks & selling them to the Vietnamese. No--Nobody Fragged his Butt, however they shipped him out to protect him, after they busted him.

So from that day forward, we voted to save the Steaks, and not let the cooks ruin them by making them in the Mess Hall.

Instead, we had a Company picnic once a month, if you weren't out in the boonies at that time.
We had a few 50 gallon drums cut in half , with mesh wire for grill racks, and we made Chicken Drums & Thighs, and Steaks. We also washed out a Jeep Trailer & packed it with Ice & Beer (cans of 3.2 Beer).

End of Story.

Bear


----------



## radio (May 26, 2018)

a 14 pound Brisket is going in the smoker tomorrow.  Probably make some baked beans and homemade potato salad to go with it.  Today marks 33 years my wife has been putting up with me


----------



## noboundaries (May 26, 2018)

We just finished a pork butt, followed by smoked chicken. When I asked SWMBO'd what she wanted this weekend, she said, "I'd love to have some burgers, roasted veggies, and potato salad." Now, all I need is dessert.

Bear, your memory brought back a few of my own. Huge BBQs on the flight deck made out of jet engine shipping clamshells, the meal washed down with white cans labeled in black letters that read "Beer." Two cans max per person. For those that didn't drink, their two cans were almost worth their weight in gold.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2018)

It's going to be raining here all day today, I'm hoping to get some brats on the grill under the patio roof.
But if the wind is blowing too hard they may just get done in the kitchen.
Got a rack of ribs smoked yesterday & have a few left over to munch on for lunch!
I feel sorry for those guys up on the North end of the Gulf coast. 
There Memorial Day w/e is pretty much screwed unless they do it today!
Maybe by Monday we will be out of it & I can fire up the Lang!
Don't care what I put in it, I just want to fire it up!!
Al


----------



## lemans (May 26, 2018)

Well. Pork shoulder on for two hours. Spritz with beer and hot sauce smells goood.. Death Star cruising at 250. 
At about 3 the sirloin roast will go on. And then the corn...


----------



## WaterRat (May 26, 2018)

Cool stories BearCarver and noboundries !

As for my cook: Pork butts, ribs and ribs, in progress...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pork-butt-prepped-for-the-weekend.275847/


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> We just finished a pork butt, followed by smoked chicken. When I asked SWMBO'd what she wanted this weekend, she said, "I'd love to have some burgers, roasted veggies, and potato salad." Now, all I need is dessert.
> 
> Bear, your memory brought back a few of my own. Huge BBQs on the flight deck made out of jet engine shipping clamshells, the meal washed down with white cans labeled in black letters that read "Beer." Two cans max per person. For those that didn't drink, their two cans were almost worth their weight in gold.




LOL---There's another memory you just brought on:
I could buy any "3.2" Beer I wanted, anywhere in Vietnam, up to my Rations Card limit.
However if I wanted Whiskey, Gin, Wine, or anything stronger than Beer, I had to find a guy who was over 21 years old, which wasn't easy to do in a Combat Zone!!!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (May 26, 2018)

Got a flank steak swimming in marinade for tonight. That will be grilled with my AMAZEN supplying some smoke. Tomorrow country style ribs are going in the smoker. Along with a few chicken breast that will be brined for salads and sammies.


----------



## lemans (May 26, 2018)

Here we are 7 hours in.. pork shoulder is wrapped and I just put on the sirloin roasts. I’m going to take them to 129 ( thick part) and let them rest for 1/2 before slicing


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 26, 2018)

I pulled out some merinaded pork loins I already had smoked from the freezer, along with a tub of apple cider braised pulled pork. It sort of went over my head it's Memorial Day and all. I'm just happy with a quiet weekend and hiding in the AC <It peaked at 90f here already and is feeling a tad muggy>.


----------



## xray (May 26, 2018)

Smoked turkey roast, hotdogs and mac and cheese. Just the wife and I plus her little sister, nothing fancy.


----------



## lemans (May 26, 2018)

So here is the roast taken off at 127 and wrapped in butcher paper for 1/2 hour..
  The pork is still on the pit.. low and slow


----------



## lemans (May 26, 2018)

So here is the roast taken off at 127 and wrapped in butcher paper for 1/2 hour..

  The pork is still on the pit.. low and slow


----------



## cmayna (May 26, 2018)

Going to smoke some Ling cod nuggets tomorrow.


----------



## lemans (May 26, 2018)

I so love a picnic instead of. A Boston so much more flavor!


----------



## dcecil (May 26, 2018)

Tomorrows menu for us will be Pork Loin, Chicken Thighs, Two Racks of St Louis cut and hot links.  Gonna be a nice day, hope everyone enjoys their weekend


----------



## dcecil (May 26, 2018)

lemans said:


> View attachment 365357
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never heard anyone else say that.  I have not done a Picnic yet.  Sounds like you would recommend giving it a try


----------



## mike5051 (May 26, 2018)

That roast looks great Lemans!

Mike


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 27, 2018)

Well, I lied. I'm going to do some Baby Back Ribs and then burnt end boneless CSRs. Wish I was on a lake but at least I get good food made instead.


----------



## myownidaho (May 27, 2018)

These are done curing and have dried in the fridge overnight. They’re about to become pastrami.







I have a rack of baby backs on tap for tomorrow.


----------



## pauli (May 27, 2018)

Nice memories and remembrances of those who have served.  Brought a tear remembering my father who served in the Korean War.  He passed almost 20 years to the day.  God bless to all.

I haven't posted in a while but I have been reading.  Do not smoke a lot but got the itch for this weekend.  Cowboy steak and corn on the cob was yesterday. I could post a pic of the leftovers if I am not believed.  A little later today starting a 16 lb brisket for tomorrow.  With it I plan Dutch's wicked baked beans and probably more corn on the cob. I have a pair of baby backs for later in the week.  Might save the corn for them or maybe asparagus if I can find a recipe.


----------



## mike5051 (May 27, 2018)

I'm spinning a duck!  Going to the poultry section to share it.

Mike


----------



## greatfx1959 (May 27, 2018)

Gonna be baby backs in the mes 30 tomorrow, for all its quirks the damn thing turns out good Q.................Remember tomorrow, your day of relaxation was provided by days of pure hell by our soldiers, sailors, marines and airmen.


----------



## myownidaho (May 27, 2018)

greatfx1959 said:


> Gonna be baby backs in the mes 30 tomorrow, for all its quirks the damn thing turns out good Q.................Remember tomorrow, your day of relaxation was provided by days of pure hell by our soldiers, sailors, marines and airmen.



+1. They died so we could enjoy the day in peace and freedom.


----------



## watboy2000 (May 27, 2018)

lemans said:


> Whats on your pit today?


my uds shut off for about 20 mins. I had a pork butt in there and i took it out ans started new fire. Took 20 mins to get pork butt back on. Before fire went out porkputt as at 163 it dropped to 138 in 20 mins but i got back up to 158 in about 12 mins of putting back in. Will this be safe to eat of even edible? So again temp of meat dropped to 138 for 20 mins and took about 12 mins to get up to 158


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2018)

watboy2000 said:


> my uds shut off for about 20 mins. I had a pork butt in there and i took it out ans started new fire. Took 20 mins to get pork butt back on. Before fire went out porkputt as at 163 it dropped to 138 in 20 mins but i got back up to 158 in about 12 mins of putting back in. Will this be safe to eat of even edible? So again temp of meat dropped to 138 for 20 mins and took about 12 mins to get up to 158



Watboy, your fine enjoy your pork butt. You already passed the 140* mark. Even if you didn't you'd still be ok.

Chris


----------



## watboy2000 (May 27, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Watboy, your fine enjoy your pork butt. You already passed the 140* mark. Even if you didn't you'd still be ok.
> 
> Chris


Ty chris! We were freaking out we have folks coming. Can i continue cooking it slow at 235 to get internal temo to 205? Will it still pull?


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2018)

Depending on what time it is where you are and what time dinner is yes you can. However you still have a ways to go before it's done. If it were me I would crank the temp up to at least 250(probably a little higher 275*) and get it done. Your reaching the stall zone which can last an hour to 3 hrs. depending on meat and heat. Cooking at a higher temp won't hurt the butt at all or affect the flavor, and when it's done you can let it rest wrapped in a cooler covered in towels. It will stay hot for quite a while. Just remember if you wrap in towels and place it in a cooler let the meat cool down to about 175* to stop the cooking process. This info is for pulled pork taken to about 205*.

Chris


----------



## mike5051 (May 27, 2018)

You are good to go!  Post some pics when ya get a chance!

Mike


----------



## watboy2000 (May 27, 2018)

Ty guys! Will post pics soon. Cranked up like suggested and got it to 205. Its 630 est and we are eating at 7! Will post once i let it rest.


----------



## lancep (May 27, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> It's going to be raining here all day today, I'm hoping to get some brats on the grill under the patio roof.
> But if the wind is blowing too hard they may just get done in the kitchen.
> Got a rack of ribs smoked yesterday & have a few left over to munch on for lunch!
> I feel sorry for those guys up on the North end of the Gulf coast.
> ...


Yup even up here in north MS we’re kind of screwed. I was going to throw a chuck on while I mowed and woke up to storms. We have friends over tomorrow and it’s looks like the forecast calls for tacos.


----------



## BKING! (May 27, 2018)

2 butts and 1 packer brisket going on early tomorrow morning for a get together at our house.


----------



## myownidaho (May 27, 2018)

A successful day so far.

Pastrami looks like it turned out pretty good. Made a batch of Greek Loukaniko sausage and a pair of t-bones will be hitting the grill in about an hour.


----------



## watboy2000 (May 27, 2018)

IMG_1840.JPG



__ watboy2000
__ Jul 30, 2017


















IMG_1840.JPG



__ watboy2000
__ Jul 30, 2017


----------



## watboy2000 (May 27, 2018)

watboy2000 said:


> Ty guys! Will post pics soon. Cranked up like suggested and got it to 205. Its 630 est and we are eating at 7! Will post once i let it rest.


----------



## watboy2000 (May 27, 2018)

More pics


----------



## mike5051 (May 27, 2018)

Boom!  You nailed it watboy!


----------



## watboy2000 (May 27, 2018)

You guys helped!


----------



## tag0401 (May 28, 2018)

Spare ribs and bologna. 

Adam


----------



## Smoke23 (May 28, 2018)

I went with a slab of ribs and a 5 lb boneless pork butt. All absorbing the Smokey goodness of oak and maple wood.
It’s a hot one today so I’ve cracked open a few Fat Tires as well.


----------



## BKING! (May 28, 2018)

Everything was a hit!


----------



## chopsaw (May 28, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> I’ve cracked open a few Fat Tires as well.


That's a good one . If you haven't done so , try the 1554 . 

Full slab of spares and stuffed chicken thighs . Corn on the cobb goes into the SV at 170 .


----------



## Smoke23 (May 28, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> That's a good one . If you haven't done so , try the 1554 .
> 
> Full slab of spares and stuffed chicken thighs . Corn on the cobb goes into the SV at 170 .


I have not tried the 1554... it’s on my to do list now!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (May 28, 2018)

Brisket for today’s holiday...


----------



## meatallica (May 28, 2018)

Amen on the brisket


----------



## motolife313 (May 28, 2018)

Couple racks of ribs. I'm going to do chicken and steaks later this week. These racks are pretty small. Less the 1 1/4 pounds but there good. Using some nice seasoned apple I cut down last year. This was 2 hours in. They got sauced at this point.took 3 hours


----------



## ncsmokeandgrill (May 28, 2018)

2 racks of Baby Backs were smoked here. Smoker died too at end so time to replace it.


----------



## motolife313 (May 28, 2018)

Replace it with a stick burner


----------



## mike5051 (May 28, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> I have not tried the 1554... it’s on my to do list now!


1554 is a great beer!  I prefer it over fat tire!
Mike


----------



## bigfurmn (May 28, 2018)

First I gotta thank all the men and women who aren't here to enjoy our great food we are cooking, in their honor I like to think. Did a pork shoulder earlier and two st Louis ribs for dinner. First shot at ribs on the new Pit Boss.


----------



## Smoke23 (May 28, 2018)

So here’s some pics of my ribs and pork butt. Everything turned out great


----------



## Braz (May 29, 2018)

Strip steaks were on sale Saturday so I got a couple for Memorial Day. Just did them really simple, salt & pepper and then onto the Weber mini kettle. Used lump charcoal with a couple hickory chunks for a bit of smoke. I put the steaks on the indirect side of the grill so they could spend time in the smoke. It worked out well. Pulled them off at about 131F. Paired with some fresh local asparagus - sous vide followed by a light quick char on the grill. Tasty and is in accord with SWMBO's low carb diet.


----------



## watboy2000 (Jun 9, 2019)

watboy2000 said:


> More pics


I cant seem to create new post anywhere. But i have a similar issue my uds was at 174 i was gone for three hours my pork butt was at 177 is that aafe to continue cooking?


----------



## watboy2000 (Jun 9, 2019)

watboy2000 said:


> I cant seem to create new post anywhere. But i have a similar issue my uds was at 174 i was gone for three hours my pork butt was at 177 is that aafe to continue cooking?


K


----------

